# IMT Tractors



## dave43 (May 27, 2013)

New to forum. Looking for troubleshooting help for 1984 IMT. Did a search for IMT but found nothing. Suggestions?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

See if you can find the equivalent Massey Ferguson tractor. IMT ( Industriya Masina I.Traktoru. ) Built tractors under licence from Massy Ferguson in Serbia.

What model, size and horsepower IMT do you have?


----------

